# Before and After



## Hollie (Jan 10, 2007)

Poor Bracken was looking really scraggly, so itwas time to give her a sprucing up. Bless her, she was so good - shewas sat there for the whole length of King Arthur (the director's cut),and I only got the occasional little nip! Such a sweetheart. 

Before:












After about 1/2 hour: 






Finished! And looking considerably skinnier but much smarter: 











I always get sooo much hair from her, but there's always more ready tocome out! She was happy simply because I kept stuffing her with treatsto keep her still  

It'll be Heather's turn next; she doesn't need pulling as much, shemainly just needs brushing. I'll pop up her pics when she's done!


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, that definately cleaned up THAT coat! 
I know what you mean with the shedding though. My rabbit isan outside one, so he sheds a LOT in the winter and spring.Makes this huge winter coat and then blows it all~ 
I have to have several sessions of brushing and pulling for a few daysbefore he's all done :? It does tend to just keep coming,though, doesn't it? Good luck with your other bunny!


----------



## KimandCocoa (Jan 10, 2007)

Woah what a big difference!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 11, 2007)

When I buzz my angoras for summer....I like to give them ridiculous haircuts. It makes people smile.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 12, 2007)

hahahaha I love that!!
Bangbang doesn't have long fur, however its very thick, so this summeri pulled out her undercoat, shaved her belly and bottom, it lookedreally silly! I also went a little to short around the back so therewas this section on her back where it was really short in comparison toher body... if she had noticed she would have beenmortified:embarrassed:


----------



## Hollie (Jan 17, 2007)

Bless! Poodle bunnies!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 17, 2007)

Ha. yes, they are kind of poodle-ish. But less yappy.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine's not an Angora, but he's got lots of wool! He's a Fuzzy Lop.

Toby before:






After haircut:






There's not much left of him when I put the scissors down!


----------



## binkies (Jan 17, 2007)

The differences are amazing! I had no idea!


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 14, 2008)

Toby the bunny does look a little weighed down with all that wool in the 'before' pic. In the 'after' pic he looks very relaxed 

Jo


----------



## trailsend (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is my English Angora Pastachio yesterday during and after her trim. I can't wait to shave her and my other Angora's in the summer! I'll have to do that JAK, give them silly haircuts, when I shear my sheep I leave a ball of wool on their tails They couldn't care less, and it makes me smile everytime I look at them!


----------



## kasper21 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, she looks like a totally different breed after her hair removing session! You could make a wig out of that.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 10, 2008)

Blimey .. look at those fluff balls ... must admit though, it's making my nose itch just to look at the pics.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow Hollie! That's so amazing how Bracken's coat is just beautiful after you cleaned her up! She's gorgeous by the way!


How do you pull angora fur, if I might ask? 


Emily


----------



## Jenk (May 12, 2008)

Holy smokes! :shock: Those photos are proof-positive of why I can never live with a long-haired bun. I have not the patience to handle all that fur (andwouldn't want a bun to suffer stasis due to my unwillingness to groom him/her daily). So kudos to those of you who _do_ have the patience. 

Jenk


----------



## Becca (May 13, 2008)

Hang on im confused - do i have to do that dippy and fluffballs fur?


----------

